# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server >  Database Mirroring

## behrouzlo

من بین دو سرور  Database Mirroring را پیاده سازی کردم و تمام عملیات به صورت کامل انجام می شود. مس خواستم بدانم که می شود از پایگاه داده آینه برای عملیات گزارشگیری استفاده کرد یا امکان این کار وجود ندارد

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
اگر دیتابیس Mirror در حالت Loading باشه خیر نمیتونید ولی اگر در حالت Standby قرار داشته باشه میتونید ازش گزارش تهیه کنید و دیتابیس به صورت ReadOnly خواهد بود.

----------


## in_chand_nafar

براي اينكار مي‌توانيد به ازاي بانك اطلاعاتي Mirror يك Snapshot‌ ايجاد نموده و از آن استفاده نماييد اما بايد بدانيد كه Snapshot يه تصوير لحظه اي از داده ها است كه داده هاي آن صرفا تا لحظه ايجاد با بانك اطلاعاتي Principle يكسان مي باشد.

----------


## behrouzlo

آقای صادقیان وقتی پایگاه داده در حالت Standby قرار داشته باشه امکان آینه سازی را نمی دهد و بعد از فعال کردن آینه سازی امکان قرار دان پایگاه داده را روی Standby  قرار نمی دهد البته این چیزی بود که من دیروز قبل از ایجاد این تاپیک تجربه کردم. در صورت امکان مراحل کار را شما یکبار اینحا ذکر کنید تا ببینم مشکل از من بود یا نه.
ولی  با جستجوی که توی اینترنت داشتم فکر کنم راه استاندارد استفاده از Snapshot‌  باشه.

----------

